# Mont-Ral



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

These it's my creation inspirated in Destiny by Cliff Hui.

I hope you like 

Tank: Blau cubic 38 liters (45x28x30)
light pll 36w (865)
Co2 pollen glass
Sustrat Amazonia II
Flora Glossostigma elatinoides, Lilaeopsis brasiliensis, Staurogyne sp.




























Here you have a pruning video

http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2010/01/video-poda-mont-ral.html


----------



## zappa (Nov 15, 2008)

Very very nice! still the original one is ...


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 22, 2009)

that was a piece of manzanita wood right?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Very pretty! I like it!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for coments!!!

It's red wood


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

that looks great! good work!


----------



## n4y28r (Mar 31, 2010)

I think pele use many piece of wood to make that layout! That's a very nice tank. looks very natural.


----------



## ramskip (Mar 1, 2010)

beautiful tank, awesome wood!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Finished!!! [smilie=l:

[IMG]http://i44.tinypic.com/jj21c1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## MALAGA29004 (Jan 28, 2010)

Wonderful Pele!!

Está precioso.

Un saludo,
Francisco


----------



## JakeJ (Apr 14, 2010)

So good that I would say that Takashi Amano had made it.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

that is a really cool looking scape I really like your usage for a forground too. I also like how this tank looks so much bigger than it really is too good job


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

How did you make the back of the tank look so lit up? As in the back looks like you have a light on it..


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks for the coments!!!

The tank is retroiluminated


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Is that simply having a light shine behind the tank on a wall? I assume only for the picture?


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

yes simply like this 

Only for take the pic


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ah i see  looks great


----------



## SirLancaster (Feb 21, 2010)

Buddy, congratulations, you are a pro.


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

BEAUTIFUL tank. Great job!!


----------



## tetrasforest (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice scape I love it.


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

I had second place of small tanks in AAC, thanks all!

http://aac.acuavida.com/


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

Congratualtions on the prize. Well deserved. This is a very beautifuly developed and well cared for tank. 

Nice pruning video also. Although I was a bit scared for your fish hehe


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Well done! I didn't know the tank was so small until I watched the video clips of you trimming the tank. The tank definitely looks bigger that its actual size. I love it.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Way to go!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks all 

f1ea don't be scare about fish and shrimps cause I can't do the pruning at this velocity, the video is accelerated


----------

